# Skype bringt Windows zum Absturz



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon viele Foren durchforstet und viele Hinweise gelesen aber nichts hat geholfen.
Evtl. weiß ja jemand von euch noch einen Rat.

Mein Dad hat einen Laptop:
Asus X5DIJ
Cpu: Intel T4300
Grafik: Intel GMA 4500M
Windows 7 prof. 32bit

Er möchte gerne via Skype (irgendeine 4er Version) mit Verwanten komunizieren.
Anfangs (so seine Aussage) hat das funktioniert.
Später iwann ist skype immer genau dann abgestürtzt wenn er einen Anruf tätigen wollte. (Chat usw hat funktioniert).

Absturz: Maus geht nicht mehr, hdd und wlan led blinken nicht mehr, Taskmanager lässt sich nciht mehr aufrufen. Nur das gedrückthalten des Powerknopfs hilft.

Ich habe daraufhin alle Treiber aktualisiert (bzw sie waren aktuell).
Danach habe ich Skype deinstalliert und die neue 5er Version installiert.
Nun stürzt der komplette Rechner genau dann ab, sobald mann sich bei Skype eingeloggt hat.

Auf dem Rechner sind in der zwischenzeit einige Programme installiert worden (Lernprogramme für Kinder, Software vonDrogeriemärkten zum Foto bestellen usw.)
Habe die Softwareliste durchgelsen. Es scheint alles seriöse Software zu sein. Ein Virenscan hat auch nichts auffälliges ergeben.

Auch sonst läuft der Rechner genauso zügig wie am erstem Tag und verhält sich nirgends auffällig. Nach einem Absturz findet sich im Ereignislog nur ein Eintrag, dass das System nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde.

Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee?


----------



## darkframe (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Absturz: Maus geht nicht mehr, hdd und wlan led blinken nicht mehr, Taskmanager lässt sich nciht mehr aufrufen. Nur das gedrückthalten des Powerknopfs hilft.


auch wenn der Rechner (scheinbar) ansonsten normal läuft, klingt mir das doch sehr nach einem Überhitzungsproblem, einem Fehler auf der Festplatte, einem defekten RAM-Baustein oder nach einem Fehler im Netzteil. Die vier Möglichkeiten sind jedenfalls die ersten, die mir dabei einfallen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. Oktober 2010)

Davon gehe ich nicht aus.

Ram würde wsl eher einen Bluescreen verursuchen wegen speicher fehler.
Netzteil: ausgeschlossen da Problem auch im Akkubetrieb.
Hitze: Das ganze passiert immer genau nach dem Login. Egal ob der Rechner vor 1min oder 5 Tage lief. Und skype sollte die cpu nun wirklich nicht so auslasten. Auch wenn ich die CPUauslastung im Tastmanager beim Programmstart von skype beobachte ist nix außergewöhnliches zu sehen.

Ich hatte eher gehofft das hier jemand das gleiche problem mal hatte und mir nun sagen kann, dass doch iwie an nem Treiber liegt oder so.


----------



## BirgitC (4. November 2010)

Hallo Johannes,

ich kann Dir zwar bei Deinem technischen Problem nicht helfen, aber möchte denn Dein Dad unbedingt per Skype telefonieren****
Ich telefoniere schon seit langer Zeit mit:
http://www.peterzahlt.de/index.do

Kostet überhaupt nichts und es stürzt auch der PC nicht ab 



> aus der Peter zahlt-Seite:Kostenlos national und international telefonieren, ohne Headset, Downloads und Installationen, von früh morgens bis spät nachts – Peter zahlt! mehr…


Ich bin da sehr zufrieden und vielleicht kann sich ja auch Dein Dad mit "Peter zahlt" anfreunden.
Gruss Birgit


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. November 2010)

Naja er möchte schon ganz gerne per skype telefonieren,
da er so auch eine video übertragung hat und vorallem weil sein gesprächspartner skype nutzt


----------



## BirgitC (6. November 2010)

Das ist klar, wenn Dein Dad den Gesprächspartner auch gleich sehen möchte und der auch am PC sitzt.

Ich telefoniere mit "Peter zahlt" ganz normal  zum Festanschluss oder aufs Handy, hat auch seine Vorteile, da der Gesprächspartner sich überall aufhalten kann und nicht vor dem PC sitzen muss während des Gesprächs.
Gruss Birgit


----------

